
Twitter is Not Facebook (Thank God) - showngo
http://brooksreview.net/2011/05/follow/
======
borisfowler
I did that just the other day, and will probably do it again soon. I just get
fed up with all the garbage tweets that I see. It is nice to see something
personal every once in a while from someone you follow, but more often than
not, I am looking for value that will either 1) help me do my job better or 2)
teach me something I didn't know about something I care about.

